# Put A Hole In The Trailer



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I was moving my boat trailer in the storage area, and wasn't paying attention. I put a hole in the front of the Outback right above the propane tanks. The hole is 1 & 1/2 inches long by 1/2 inch wide. What is the best way to fix this? I know that I can get a fiberglass repair kit, but I don't want the repair to be ugly. I haven't gotten any estimates yet, but I don't want to pay a lot for the repair. So what is the best way, professional repair, or a do it yourself kit?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Check with the boat dealers in your area to get a recommendaion on a good fiberglass repair shop. OR fix it yourself and put a decal over it.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WWH said:


> Check with the boat dealers in your area to get a recommendaion on a good fiberglass repair shop. OR fix it yourself and put a decal over it.


X2


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

X3 Fix it yourself and put a decal over it.Done this and it works great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Yet another reason to purchase your Outbackers.com decal.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup patch it and find a cool sticker to go over it.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't have an Outbackers.com sticker yet. I think you are right, it is time to get one!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

kmsjs said:


> I don't have an Outbackers.com sticker yet. I think you are right, it is time to get one!


----------



## tucson (Jul 16, 2010)

Been there, done that, I left a wrench on my truck bumper, got home and found it in the front of the trailer. I took the trailer to a local body shop and he did the fiberglass repair and then, since I already had some pits in the glass from the road I had him put diamond plate on the front of the trailer. Looks great and protects the front of the trailer (the plate is 2 feet up from the bottom of the front edge).


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The year I bought my trailer I ran over a construction reflector and the truck shot it into the front of my trailer, punching a hole in the front similar in size to the one you describe. It was also near the propane tanks, on the left side.

I ordered a standard RV propane warning sticker from the dealer, it cost around $10. I then purchased a fiberglass repair kit from Lowes and carefully patched the hole making sure the repair stayed within the edges of the propane sticker I had purchased. I finished the patch so it was smooth with the trailer skin. I then put the propane sticker over the repair.

You would never know there was ever a hole there. The Propane warning sticker makes perfect sense due to its location and nobody would ever suspect anything, it looks totally natural. If you want, you can remove the sticker the factory put on so you only have one propane warning sticker.

DAN


----------

